# My Version of LUSH Outback Mate Soap



## Jakub O (Jan 2, 2021)

Hey, I am since few days about to work on my first Soap that looks like the Outback Mate Soap from Lush. 
There are couple of Tutorials about it, but nobody made it with Glycerin and Transparent like Lush. 
Because they changed some things about here recipe, I have to ask for your help. 
My researches since few days are not giving me anserwers. 
( Sorry for my bad english ).

That are the ingredients, that I want/have to use (I excluded colorants) - Listed from High to Low :

Desitlled / Infused Water 
Rapseed and Coconut Oil ( 50:50 ratio )
Glycerin and Sorbitol ( that is the tricky Part- because they are not using any Sugar and Alcohol on top. Since 2017 only this 2 ingreditens ) 
Fragrance Oil ( in my case up to 5% ) 
Salt 
Citric Acid
Corn Starch
Sodium Hydroxide
Sodium Bicarbonate
EDTA
Tetrasodium ETDA

Do you know how I have to do it with the Sorbitol by not using any alcohol ? I cannot find answers about it. And why so less Sdoium Hydroxide ? It have to be under 2% because Salt is listed higher in this List. Would be very nice if you could help me in my case and give me the approximated percantage of the ingredients.

Thank you 

Jakub


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi Jakub,
This soap appears to be a glycerin soap that requires quite high-level technique to make.  If you are new to soap making I would suggest maybe trying to master a basic soap recipe first before trying to make a glycerine soap.
You could still imitate the fragrance of the Lush one by using lemongrass, eucalyptus and peppermint oils (use peppermint sparingly because it can be sensitising) and maybe colour it blue.  Many new soap makers don't use scent or colour until they come to grips with the basics.
Please let us know if you would be interested in trying this first, and we can help you out a bit more with recipe ideas.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello and welcome!  I agree that what you’ve posted is a really advanced process.  It’s pretty much MP soap from scratch.  I recommend making a simple soap and getting some experience first.  I for one wasn’t impressed with Lush but did like some of their fragrances.   I’d just dupe the scent.    

also, be sure to go to the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself


----------



## Jakub O (Jan 2, 2021)

Hey, thank you very much. I tried before to make normal soap and glycerin Soap. Sorry that I didnt mation that. I am new to make it with sorbitol etc. The Scent and the color is not the problem, I recreated it already. I just only wanted to get some advice how to make it with sorbitol ( like its written on top).

The process is also documented on the YouTube Channel of LUSH. Would be very nice when you guys could give me the percentage of the ingedients.


----------



## Marsi (Jan 2, 2021)

Jakub O



Jakub O said:


> why so less Sdoium Hydroxide ? It have to be under 2% because Salt is listed higher in this List. Would be very nice if you could help me in my case and give me the approximated percantage of the ingredients.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Jakub


the soap base is made by boiling and salting out
_(copy and paste this link without the black X)_ https://Xau.lush.com/products/how-feel-more-awake/outback-mate

the 2016 version of the youtube making video 6N7cfVNVzMg has extra footage on the pour technique at 1:36
(2020 version of the youtube video n0yMPMtHZzs)

complete ingredients list available at _(copy and paste this link without the black X)_ https://Xau.lush.com/ingredients/rapeseed-oil-coconut-oil 

*edited to remove ingredients list and add this information


Jakub O said:


> Glycerin and Sorbitol ( that is the tricky Part- because they are not using any Sugar and Alcohol on top.



sorbitol and glycerine are sugar alcohols
these solvents are used in the transparent soap making stage

At 0.34 in the 2020 video "To help melt down those soap noodles, Katie is using both glycerine and sorbitol"


----------



## Jakub O (Jan 2, 2021)

Marsi said:


> Jakub O
> 
> 2020 video youtube n0yMPMtHZzs
> 
> ...


My friend, that what I wrote on the top. I listed the ingredients on the top too and excluded fragrance oils and colorants . I only asked for help in the percantage of the ingredients. I wanted to know how to work with glycerin and Sorbitol since LUSH is not using Propylene Glycol Since 2017. . I dont gonna reapeat myself about the questions. You just wrote the same I did .


----------



## Marsi (Jan 2, 2021)

i answered your question about the salt

the lush pages links were not in the OP, so I provided them for the soap base, the two videos and the ingredients pages to make it easy for anyone wanting to help you



Jakub O said:


> My friend, that what I wrote on the top. I listed the ingredients on the top too and excluded fragrance oils and colorants . I only asked for help in the percantage of the ingredients. I wanted to know how to work with glycerin and Sorbitol since LUSH is not using Propylene Glycol Since 2017. . I dont gonna reapeat myself about the questions. You just wrote the same I did .


no problem
the detailed ingredients list was taken directly from lush - i apologize if the australian ingredients differ from your countrys ingredients

i hope you work it out


----------



## Jakub O (Jan 2, 2021)

Marsi said:


> i answered your question about the salt
> 
> the lush pages links were not in the OP, so I provided them for the soap base, the two videos and the ingredients pages to make it easy for anyone wanting to help you
> 
> ...


I am very happy that you told me about the Salt . Thank you !

my list is the ingredients list from lush excludes the oils and colorants . Once again, my question was the percentage because in the YT videos it’s not told. I wrote that I watched all videos about it. But the percentage is unclear .


----------



## Marsi (Jan 2, 2021)

the glycerin and sorbitol are the sugar alcohol solvents used in the transparent soap making stage
research transparent soap making to find further information on solvent quantities
i have edited my original post to add the video timestamp for this step


----------



## Jakub O (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes Thank you very much . I am researching since few days and never found a explanation about it, how to make it only with glycerin and sorbitol without propylene glycol .


----------



## Marsi (Jan 2, 2021)

Richard experimented with glycerine and sugar as the solvents
(you might experiment substituting sorbitol for sugar)
he posted about it here





						Transparent Soap Adventures
					

NO Stearic Acid. NO Ethanol (alcohol). NO Sodium Lactate. VEGAN/ORGANIC Transparent Soap Test!  Okay. I feel, after a few days of tweaking and researching, that I have a transparent soap that is alcohol, stearic-acid, SL, etc. FREE! :) I have posted pics of my most recent failures (translucent...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Jeboz (Jan 2, 2021)

This is the Australian list of ingredients for Lush Outback Mate soap - it seems very different from your list.
List of ingredients


Eucalyptus Infusion
Rapeseed Oil; Coconut Oil
Glycerine
Propylene Glycol
Water (Aqua)
Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
Perfume
Eucalyptus Oil
Lemongrass Oil
Peppermint Oil
Titanium Dioxide
Sodium Chloride
Citric Acid
Cornstarch
Sodium Hydroxide
Sodium Bicarbonate
EDTA
Tetrasodium Etidronate
Synthetic Fluorphlogopite
*Citral
*Citronellol
*Geraniol
Hydroxycitronellal
*Limonene
Colour 42090:2
Colour 77007
Colour 42090


----------



## Marsi (Jan 2, 2021)

the ingredients in the two lists are identical
(see your post quoting my plain text list at #6 and your post with live links at #12 to verify)
these ingredient lists are taken from the australian website referred to my first post #5

i am not sure what your point is


----------



## Marsi (Jan 4, 2021)

@Jeboz apologies - i looked at the j and missed the point of your post
you are absolutely correct - the list of ingredients as written by the OP is different from the Australian list of ingredients

and, as it turns out, the OP's list is also different from the Lush website in Germany
(Germany has the same ingredients as us)
https:// de.lush.com/produkt-seife-outback-mate-2263

    Eucalyptus Globulus Leaf Extract (Eukalyptusaufguss)
    Brassica Napus Seed Oil; Cocos Nucifera Oil (Rapsöl; Kokosöl)
    Glycerin
    Propylene Glycol
    Aqua (Wasser)
    Cocos Nucifera Oil (Extra Vergine Kokosöl)
    Parfüm
    Eucalyptus Globulus Leaf Oil (Eukalyptusöl)
    Cymbopogon Citratus Leaf Oil (Zitronengrasöl)
    Mentha Piperita Oil (Pfefferminzöl)
    Titanium Dioxide
    Sodium Chloride
    Citric Acid
    Zea Mays Starch (Maisstärke)
    Sodium Hydroxide
    Sodium Bicarbonate
    EDTA
    Tetrasodium Etidronate
    Maltodextrin
    Synthetic Fluorphlogopite
    *Citral
    *Citronellol
    *Geraniol
    Hydroxycitronellal
    *Limonene
    Cl 42090:2
    Cl 77007
    Cl 42090


----------



## Puretreeco (May 26, 2022)

The first time I made a glycerine soap from scratch I felt like I graduated from soap university lol. I am convinced LUSH uses melt and pour bases to make all their soap.


----------

